

All German newspapers just signed up to this micropayment startup - alexandernl
http://uk.businessinsider.com/blendle-signs-up-german-major-national-newspapers-2015-6?r=US

======
ansible
Still waiting for them to come to the USA...

I was just talking to a coworker about paying for good journalism. I do hope
Blendle and similar services get going in more locations soon.

